# Anyone with a BMW E60 LCI? Read this...



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

As some of you know there are issues with poor earthing on the tail-lights on these leading to OBD messages and bulb failures. Despite BMW USA issuing a recall to fit modified lights BMW UK denied all knowledge, until last Friday. A chap on one of the 5 forums contacted VOSA about the issue and they have rattled BM's cage about it. So, BMW UK have issued a 'quality enhancement' notice about the problem. It's not a recall so it's up to the driver to contact BMW to arrange having the improved tail lights or wiring fitted, you won't get a letter through the post.
I was at BM a couple of weeks ago asking about this and they denied all knowledge but apparently it went live on their system of Friday. Going to have a trip up there again tomorrow!
Again this applies to the LCi E60 only, not sure about the E61.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

is this only for the E60? I have a similar issue on my E92 whereby bulb warning light comes up randomly but all the bulbs are fine and the warning goes away


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

My X5 E70 has water in the rear tail gate lights, a common problem yet I'm fighting BMW to get them sorted. Got it booked in for next week, shocking aftersales service from BMW UK.
It's also in for a 'quality enhancement' for the front dif/UJ, apparantly it can wobble and fail !! A 'quality enhancement' is BMW's way of avoiding a recall.

Not what you would expect from a £60K car :wall:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

mistryn said:


> is this only for the E60? I have a similar issue on my E92 whereby bulb warning light comes up randomly but all the bulbs are fine and the warning goes away


As far as I know yes, it's a dodgy earth on the drivers side rear lamp connector block, there is already a improved part to fix it! Check your connectors for burnt pins or signs of melting, mine has both!


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine's going in this Friday with strict instructions (and a big notice stuck on the steering wheel) NOT to wash it....


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mines in tomorrow to be checked over, guess it'll be booked back in then to be fixed... They know not to wash it.... I hope... :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

My E46 was the same, and now it's just started to show up on my E90, occasionally get the bulb warning light.

Will speak to them and see what they say.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine was booked in yesterday to see if it needed doing, it did, so already having the parts in they fed me coffee and cake for the hour and a half it took! Job done! :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

neilb62 said:


> A chap on one of the 5 forums contacted VOSA ..........


It was a BWMLand member, see here:

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159024&p=1295471#p1295471

Only LCI models, and doesn't seem to affect the e61s.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

*possibly the same problem here too*



neilb62 said:


> Mine was booked in yesterday to see if it needed doing, it did, so already having the parts in they fed me coffee and cake for the hour and a half it took! Job done! :thumb:


Hi, really good job on raising this one. I think I have the same problem.. do you have any recall notice reference numbers or anything specific I can quote to BMW. I bought my 2008 E60 530d privately.. do you think they will sort it for me??


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

It isn't a recall as such but it will be on their system as a 'QE" Quality Enhancement. They should do it regardless of the cars history. Just go in and ask. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Really stinks that they are not going down the recall route - another premium brand that seems to think they can get away lightly - poor show on BMWs part

It has been proven that issuing a recall AND doing it properly actually improves customer satisfaction ratings - this smacks of them trying to do something on the cheap


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There are many QE's or Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) that joe public never knows about - more often than not these are picked up and corrected during routine service visits in the early life of a car.

However, without the internet, or a call to your dealer (ANY manufacturer) you may never know about minor service item corrections. If you choose to forego dealer servicing whent he car is a few years old you could miss half a dozen TSBs / QEs

Recalls are generally only for safety related items, so unless the poor earth could lead to fire then its unlikely to be classified as a recall irrespective of manufacturer. 

You'd be amazed how many potential issues cars have, some know to VOSA, some known to the dealers and some kept very quiet (mainly due to the cost to fix versus likelihood of failure) !

At least BMW are tackling it, albeit rather quietly - there will be many owners who never know of the issue, and will never know it was fixed for them int he background.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

percymon said:


> There are many QE's or Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) that joe public never knows about - more often than not these are picked up and corrected during routine service visits in the early life of a car.
> 
> However, without the internet, or a call to your dealer (ANY manufacturer) you may never know about minor service item corrections. If you choose to forego dealer servicing whent he car is a few years old you could miss half a dozen TSBs / QEs
> 
> ...


I understand all of that - I deal with it on a regular basis, just that other manufacturers are rather more forthcoming on the openness of a situation and pro-actively inviting customers in to have the issue remedied


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

andy665 said:


> I understand all of that - I deal with it on a regular basis, just that other manufacturers are rather more forthcoming on the openness of a situation and pro-actively inviting customers in to have the issue remedied


Agreed, sums up my whole experience with BMW !


----------

